# Caja para sub woofer, computadora



## mattkpo077 (Oct 16, 2008)

hola quisiera que me ayudaran a construir una caja subwoofer para la compu, no muy grande mas bien chica, tipo esas que vienen en los sistemas 2.1, ya que que arme un amplificador de 20rms un lm1875, y tengo un parlante b-52 modelo:cx-502 de 75w. 4ohm de 5.25", y quisiera armarle una caja y una filtro pasa bajos, el filtro ya tengo una idea de cual va a ser, pero la caja quisiera que me ayuden si tienen algun plano, ya que la mayoria de los planos son de 8" 10" 12" y 15" pulgadas, demasiado grandes, o alguna direccion, desde ya muchas gracias.
saludos!


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2008)

acá puedes preguntar!.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


----------

